

Increasing CS enrollment through deception on Facebook - amichail

One can increase CS enrollment by increasing the number of high school students who have a rewarding experience with programming.<p>I believe that the latter can be achieved using deception by giving high school students some idea of what it's like to build a successful application -- without actually having them build one (as they don't know programming yet).<p>For example, they could use my deceptive Mindrosia Facebook app for this purpose:<p><a href="http://www.allfacebook.com/2007/11/mindrosia-app-ideas-generated-through-horseplay/" rel="nofollow">http://www.allfacebook.com/2007/11/mindrosia-app-ideas-gener...</a><p>Once they brainstorm ideas that are likely to attract many users as determined by Mindrosia, then they have an incentive to learn programming to pursue those ideas while in high school.<p>And that in turn can lead them to a computer science degree.
======
sspencer
I don't even know where to begin.

Any app that attempts to masquerade as something other than what it genuinely
is earns immediate blocking and deletion from my page. I am hesitant enough to
add any application unless I can see its source code, and one that actively
purports to deceive its users will garner nothing but dislike from me.

Further, it is my belief that people who study CS will do so because they like
it, not because of coercion or "deception" from a facebook app. My programming
experiences in high school are precisely what led me to pursue CS.

